# Opera Developers SDK



## bradleys

http://dev.opera.com/tv

Reading up on the standard Opera SDK platform - seems interesting. I am wondering if the will have a TiVo specific library for apps. I think this is going to be a good thing - I was really hoping for apps that didn't feel carved out, but I think that is a pipe dream... It is nice to have a well flushed out SDK to work with.

Maybe TiVo will offer some API calls for search and video playback? Probably wishful thinking.

I may pull the SDK down and start building a video library to access the content on my server.

My code slinging is pretty rusty - but I am interested in the platform.


----------



## bradleys

This guy was working on a Plex Client for Boxee - also using the Opera platform.

Something like this would be cool:
http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/56291-plex-boxee-plexee/


----------



## zgamer

> Welcome to TiVo Developer Channel.
> 
> The TiVo Developer Channel is in the process of migrating from our old SDK to a new framework based on the Opera Devices SDK. The TiVo Developer Channel site is currently under maintenance. Please stay tuned for future updates about how to develop apps for TiVo using the Opera Devices SDK.
> 
> For information about the Opera Devices SDK, please visit: http://business.opera.com/products/devices-sdk


Downloaded the Opera TV emulator and most of the apps are written for along either the pacific rim or along the mediterranean. Beyond that the current app selection is horrid.

Hoping the developer information is published within the next month or two...else I'm thinking it's just another Tivo "coming soon" but never comes.


----------



## moyekj

zgamer said:


> Hoping the developer information is published within the next month or two...else I'm thinking it's just another Tivo "coming soon" but never comes.


 FYI, you can launch series 5 or Mini TiVo internal web browser with a web page using kmttg to test out some html5 apps (or write your own).


----------



## moyekj

Yesterday I tried setting up web server along with TiVoConnect XML page to see if I could get HTML5 apps to show up in and be launched from Showcases.

First step was to try simple Flash apps that I had managed to run this way before based on info from the lousy Flash SDK. However attempting to launch any app always resulted in V301 error on my Roamio Pro and Mini. However, it did still work for both my Premiere & Elite units.

So it looks like with 20.3.6 update disabled capability of setting up and launching your own Flash apps from Showcases. Note that local HME apps do still work.

I would assume if/when TiVo has HTML5 SDK that there will be a similar method (using TiVoConnect XML) to setup and launch the apps, but I fear it will require registering your TSN and/or apps with TiVo in order for it to work. More likely though, you'll have to formally submit your app to Opera TV so that others can use it.

For testing purposes it's not an issue of course since there are methods to launch HTML5 via RPC, but ultimately if there are apps written to be shared with others there needs to be a convenient launch point from the TiVo itself just like can be done with HME.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> So it looks like with 20.3.6 update disabled capability of setting up and launching your own Flash apps from Showcases.


It only ever worked if you had the developer flag set, didn't it?

I've been wondering if Flash and/or HTML apps could be launched from within an HME app. But I haven't really gotten anywhere with that thought yet.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> It only ever worked if you had the developer flag set, didn't it?


 I think so, though when I signed up with TiVO I only provided TSN for my Premiere unit, not my Elite, but yet the Elite works as well. So then I thought maybe the flag is per account, but if that was the case then my Mini and Roamio Pro should work as well, which they don't. Could be at time I signed up TiVo just set the flag on each unit that was in my account at the time, so perhaps it is individual units. In any case it's a mess.
Launching Flash and/or HTML5 via HME is a possibility (using RPC), but not very elegant to have a 2 stage launch. Don't know if you ever looked at SSL sockets with PKCS12 authentication for Python necessary for using RPC from Python HME?


----------



## wmcbrine

I was thinking not RPC, but either a transition, or a stream -- the way you can launch one HME app from within another.

I did get partway through the PKCS12 thing before I got distracted. I think it could be done...


----------



## davidblackledge

wmcbrine said:


> I've been wondering if Flash and/or HTML apps could be launched from within an HME app. But I haven't really gotten anywhere with that thought yet.


I've been hoping for that, too. I'd love to launch the Flash YouTube app from Enter Webz since it appears to do higher quality streams on a lot of videos.

If the arbitrary flash worked for everybody, I'd even theoretically let people launch a flash app that's on a web page ;]


----------



## bradleys

Opera TV Snap triggers 100 Smart TV apps in record time

http://www.operasoftware.com/press/releases/devices/2013-09-11

Interesting article about the Opera Snap tool... No idea if these apps (or the tool) will be available for TiVo.



> Opera TV Snap, a breakthrough Smart TV app-creation tool launched in July, has caused a boom in the number of Smart TV apps. In the two months since the launch of the new Opera Software technology with Dailymotion as its first partner, over 100 TV apps have been submitted by Dailymotion content partners using Opera TV Snap. These will join hundreds of entertaining apps in the Opera TV Store, spanning video, music, games, social media, news and utilities.


----------

